# Cannot detect wireless card on my IBM Thinkpad T43p



## asadfx (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

If I do the folowing:

`ahuq# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


```
bge0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x05771014 chip=0x167d14e4 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5751M)'
    class      = network
--
none2@pci0:11:2:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x27128086 chip=0x42208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'driverIntel PRO/Wireless 2200BG (MPCI3B)'
    class      = network
```
Now I can't detect my WLAN. I have tried to solve the problem using the ways described in:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3849

What can I do?


----------



## asadfx (Feb 20, 2011)

By the way, I am running FreeBSD 8.1.


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 20, 2011)

`# kldload if_iwi`


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 21, 2011)

Or:


```
#man iwi
```


----------

